# Help with a show name



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Is it really necessary to have one? My horse's name is Alibi and she's got a pretty big personality
So we're thinking about adding an extra word
But I'm not creative when I have to try, I get to critical! 
haha
any suggestions?

This is her


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Shes really cute! I thought of Foolproof Alibi, or Herez My Alibi


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

thanks
I like Foolproof Alibi
That's really cool! Adding it to my list!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Jack my alibi
Alibiyou( ill buy you)
Master Alibi
Your my alibi
Judge my alibi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

what if it was a show name that has nothing to do with her barn name? 
Is that weird to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

No not at all! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Imyourmaster would be cute! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Aww, that is cute. Especially with her personality in mind! Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

It seemed like it would fit her by the pictures she looks confident haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She is with everything but puddles. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha always the little things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

What about Moonshine?
She's got a moon on her forehead and used to be called Mooney! Hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Moonshinerunner!! Hah dukes of hazard 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

^i should totally use that!
My friends dad was a guest on dukes if hazard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats awesome! ! Hah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

What about Ms. Boss Lady


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have never understood the whole show name thing. I have never shown but my daughter does. She will use Cheveyo's registered name while I would have just used Cheveyo.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, if she had been registered I would probably use that name


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well seen as you liked the Moonshine name, what about...

Moonshie Alibi or Alibi Moonshine


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say, I showed her under "Here's My Alibi"


----------

